# Dual Coil Differences



## Jackson (25/5/14)

Hi

I was looking to get new coils for the mPT3, using 1.5 ohm (stock) atm, but then I saw 2ohm available as well, i'm gonna purchase a new Battery (Vision Spinner 2), so was just wondering if I should purchase 2ohm coils or 1.5ohm coils, i'm thinking the 2ohm obviously just supports higher voltage/wattage but i'm buying a Vision Spinner 2 so purchasing 1.5ohm coils should be suffice right?


----------



## RevnLucky7 (25/5/14)

Jackson said:


> Hi
> 
> I was looking to get new coils for the mPT3, using 1.5 ohm (stock) atm, but then I saw 2ohm available as well, i'm gonna purchase a new Battery (Vision Spinner 2), so was just wondering if I should purchase 2ohm coils or 1.5ohm coils, i'm thinking the 2ohm obviously just supports higher voltage/wattage but i'm buying a Vision Spinner 2 so purchasing 1.5ohm coils should be suffice right?




The difference in this case is going to be so minute, but I'll break it down for you anyway.

If you run a 1.5 ohm coil at 3.7V your amp drainage will be 2.4 with a wattage of 9.12
If you run a 2.0 ohm coil at 4.3V your amp drainage will be 2.15 with a wattage of 9.2

So in theory you can achieve the exact same thing with both coils... the higher resistance one will just be slightly easier on drainage. Do I think in this case any of this matters. Nope.

So what am I trying to say?
Which number do you like better 1.5 or 2.0?
Pick that one.

You're well within the parameters to achieve the same thing on both coils.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (25/5/14)

Have been wondering the exact same thing for I have preferred the 1.5 coils. And @Oupa recommended the 2.0 coils during a buy at the Vape Meet. Just went to the Ohm's Law calculator. If you set your Spinner at 4.8 V you get 15.36 W of power with a 1.5 ohm coil. At the same setting you get 11.52 W of power with a 2.0 ohm coil. So, seems to me you can get more power with the 1.5 ohm coil than with the 2.0 ohm one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RevnLucky7 (25/5/14)

Matthee said:


> Have been wondering the exact same thing for I have preferred the 1.5 coils. And @Oupa recommended the 2.0 coils during a buy at the Vape Meet. Just went to the Ohm's Law calculator. If you set your Spinner at 4.8 V you get 15.36 W of power with a 1.5 ohm coil. At the same setting you get 11.52 W of power with a 2.0 ohm coil. So, seems to me you can get more power with the 1.5 ohm coil than with the 2.0 ohm one.



15.35 Watts on a stock Protank coil is extremely ambitious.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Andre (25/5/14)

RevnLucky7 said:


> 15.35 Watts on a stock Protank coil is extremely ambitious.


That is what Ohm's Law calculator (http://www.ohmslawcalculator.com/ohms_law_calculator.php) says. I have inserted the voltage as 4.8 and the resistance as 1.5. Have I made a mistake?


----------



## Gazzacpt (25/5/14)

Matthee said:


> That is what Ohm's Law calculator (http://www.ohmslawcalculator.com/ohms_law_calculator.php) says. I have inserted the voltage as 4.8 and the resistance as 1.5. Have I made a mistake?


I think what he means is pushing 15w through a little protank coil is a bit pointless the airflow and wick setup just won't cope and it will vape k@k. Theoretically its possible but would you want to do it.

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre (25/5/14)

Gazzacpt said:


> I think what he means is pushing 15w through a little protank coil is a bit pointless the airflow and wick setup just won't cope and it will vape k@k. Theoretically its possible but would you want to do it.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


I am doing it right now on the Vision Spinner 11 with the mPT3 (1.5 ohms) and the vape is perfect?


----------



## RevnLucky7 (25/5/14)

Well there you go. I would have thought it a tad too much. 50/50 blend is wicking fine? 

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (25/5/14)

RevnLucky7 said:


> Well there you go. I would have thought it a tad too much. 50/50 blend is wicking fine?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


At the moment I am vaping a Space Jam juice (very synthetic) in it. They do not specify the PG/VG, but it is quite thick. But I have over a few months vaped very many different juices on the mPT3 with Spinner 1 at between 4.3 and 4.8 with good results.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RevnLucky7 (25/5/14)

mPT3 use dual coils? 

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (25/5/14)

RevnLucky7 said:


> mPT3 use dual coils?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


Yes, it does.


----------



## RevnLucky7 (25/5/14)

When he wrote stock, I thought he was referring to your average Protank coil. I misunderstood. There's no way you'll push 15 Watts on that. Dual Coils I can see happening for obvious reasons.

Curious about this synthetic liquid in your tank. I'm going to guess Omega or Eclipse.


----------



## Andre (25/5/14)

RevnLucky7 said:


> When he wrote stock, I thought he was referring to your average Protank coil. I misunderstood. There's no way you'll push 15 Watts on that. Dual Coils I can see happening for obvious reasons.
> 
> Curious about this synthetic liquid in your tank. I'm going to guess Omega or Eclipse.


Nope, Andromeda - their original one. Did see on reviews beforehand that several also picked up a synthetic taste on Space Jam juices, but had to try a little for myself. I am probably sensitive to that, picked it up in Juicy Vapor Juices as well.


----------



## Gazzacpt (25/5/14)

Matthee said:


> I am doing it right now on the Vision Spinner 11 with the mPT3 (1.5 ohms) and the vape is perfect?



I get burnt hits at 12.5w on a 1.5ohm pt coil. Then again on the dual coil there is a bit more wick so it works. Thanks for experimenting Oom @ Matthee.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (25/5/14)

Andre, do we know what the amp limit is on the vision spinner 2

I thought the amp limit on the spinner 1 was about 2.5 amps. So a 1.5 ohm coil at 4.8 volts may not be pushing the full power.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RevnLucky7 (25/5/14)

Silver said:


> Andre, do we know what the amp limit is on the vision spinner 2
> 
> I thought the amp limit on the spinner 1 was about 2.5 amps. So a 1.5 ohm coil at 4.8 volts may not be pushing the full power.



LiCo Li-ion batteries are mostly rated at 2C (2 x mAh = amp limit). So a 1300 mAh battery should be able to deliver ~2.6 amps. Some batteries will be different if there is regulating electronics involved.

A 1.5ohm coil at 3.7V is already pushing it. @Matthee is draining something like 3.2 Amps from his battery.
I'm not too familiar with the specs on that battery, but I'm convinced we might lose Matthee any minute now.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Andre (26/5/14)

Silver said:


> Andre, do we know what the amp limit is on the vision spinner 2
> 
> I thought the amp limit on the spinner 1 was about 2.5 amps. So a 1.5 ohm coil at 4.8 volts may not be pushing the full power.


Nobody knows, for it is not disclosed by the makers. Some speculate 2.5, some say 3.0 - some say it the switch's limit. Do not know enough about these things. If the former, just over 11 W then, and if the latter pushing 15 W still. Put it on my Vamo just now, vaping at 15 W - no discernible difference for me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hein510 (26/5/14)

I run my iclear 16B and 16D on 15watts on my SVD! Vapes awesome! Also drilled the holes out to 1mm so its got 3 x 1mm holes, clouds of note for a small clearo! Oh and both are running 1.5ohm coils

Sent from my BlackBerry 9800 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hein510 (26/5/14)

Also won't the spinner cut out if it reaches its amp limit? Say you crank it to 4v it fires but if you crank it to 4.2v and the amp limit is reached it just won't fire.

Sent from my BlackBerry 9800 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jackson (26/5/14)

Nice read, I smoke peach2 rooibos on 4.3v and vm4 on 4.3v, sometimes 4.8v no burning taste at all or anything bad and been using this one coil since i got the mpt3 about 2-3 weeks ago, okay i'll just stick to the 1.5 ohm dual coils then, thanks


----------



## RevnLucky7 (26/5/14)

Hein510 said:


> Also won't the spinner cut out if it reaches its amp limit? Say you crank it to 4v it fires but if you crank it to 4.2v and the amp limit is reached it just won't fire.
> 
> Sent from my BlackBerry 9800 using Tapatalk



I'm under a very strong suspicion that the vision spinner with the new PCB protection circuitry automatically reduces the output V's to a level that protects the battery and the person pushing the button. Anyone have a battery Volt meter that can measure under load?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

